# Newest bootloader?



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm wondering what the newest bootloader is for use on the Verizon galaxy nexus. (jelly bean of course)

Or are they all compatible across any version of the nexus phone? (but still what's the newest?)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

They're compatible across all Galaxy Nexus devices.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> They're compatible across all Galaxy Nexus devices.


Newest one, and where?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Pinned at the top of the Galaxy Nexus forum. Everything you need to know...

http://rootzwiki.com...a-galaxy-nexus/

Edit: I guess I'll make it easy for you...

Here are Peter Alfonso's (Bugless Beast) download links. PRIMELA03 is latest "official" ICS. PRIMELC03 is for Jelly Bean
http://download.peteralfonso.com/toro


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Pinned at the top of the Galaxy Nexus forum. Everything you need to know...
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...a-galaxy-nexus/
> 
> ...


I suppose you have. And i thank you. See watch.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------

